# Problema vumetro con amplificador



## Xapas (Ene 21, 2010)

Buenas tardes, tengo un problema con un vumetro diseñado con un circuito integrado LM324, el problema está en que si lo conecto a un amplificador que estoy haciendo también, con un LM386, los LED no encienden. Por separado, el amplificador funciona perfectamente, pero el vumetro no , solicito ayuda, x favor!

Gracias de antemano

Necesito ayuda!!! he conseguido que el vumetro funcione quitandole el condensador, pero solo consigo que se enciendan todos los led's, urgente, x favor!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2010)

Xapas dijo:


> Necesito ayuda!!! he conseguido que el vumetro funcione quitandole el condensador, pero solo consigo que se enciendan todos los led's, urgente, x favor!!


¿ Que capacitor quitaste ?


----------



## Xapas (Ene 26, 2010)

El de 220 micro


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2010)

Ese es solo un filtro acondicionador de continua, no debería afectar el funcionamiento.

¿ Estás seguro que tienes todo bien armado ?
¿ Estas probando con un parlante ?


----------



## Xapas (Ene 26, 2010)

si, ya he probado con un parlante en una board, pero se encienden todos los led's

a partir del datasheet del lm3915 se podria hacer los comparadores mediante el lm324?? es que si puedo seguir el datasheet del lm3915 y conseguir hacerlo con los lm324, podría funcionar??


----------



## djpusse (Ene 28, 2010)

proba duplicando la impedancia de la resistencias R6
triplica la R7 
Y cuatriplica la R8 

porque puede que le estes mandando mucha señal a la entrada del operacional que se ve ahi 

o bien pusiste cada entrada negativa de los operacionales a masa

revisa bien a ver que es lo que pasa y cualquier cosa postea

Saludos


----------



## Xapas (Ene 29, 2010)

:S no consigo resolverlo, voy a optar por hacer el vumetro con un lm3915, aunque tenga que comprar mas piezas, gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda


----------



## djpusse (Ene 29, 2010)

tambien lo podes hacer con un uaa180 yo hice unos cuantos andan bien aca esta el circuito y el pcb

*http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro2/index.htm

Saludos
*


----------

